# Rocky the fighter..



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Took a horrible turn for the worst today, I had to hunt my vet friend down and have him euthanized this evening. I am just in tears.

My husband bought Subway for dinner so I wouldnt have to cook, on my meatball sub there was baby spinach leaves.. Rocky's fav.

Needless to say I did not finish my sandwich.

RIP Rocky.


Zin


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Zin.

Binky Free Rocky:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2007)

I really hoped he would make it. He was from that same line of sickly rabbits, wasn't he?

Binky free Rocky. :rainbow:

And :hug: for you, Zin.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh no....I'm so sorry. I wish I had words to say but I'm sitting here with tears running down my face....and totally spinach.


I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

Aw, Zin, I came on to ask how he was, so sorry to see this news. 

Tough to lose both Mr. Piggles and Rocky. 

:rip: Rocky, you had an awesome family and you'll be missed. 



sas :sad:


----------



## JimD (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

RIP Rocky urplepansy:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Gawd, now I am all boohooey reading yall's well wishes.

I am so glad Pipp invited me here.. 


Yes, Rocky was the last of the sickly line.

I know, Mr. Piggles and Rocky all in one week. I am fixin to go to bed, it's been exhausting.


Zin


----------



## Greta (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Zin. Binkie free, Rocky :rainbow:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

Binky free Rocky!:rainbow:ink iris:ink iris:urplepansy::rose:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry! You've all had a rough time lately! :hug:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, Zin, I'm so sorry for your loss.:bigtears:I'm sure that Rocky is binkying free and happy at the Bridge!:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2007)

This is so sad . I am very sorry to hear Rocky didn't make it!

God Bless, Rocky 

Jan


----------



## polly (Dec 27, 2007)

So very sorry Zin. :hug2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2007)

Binky free Rocky....

:bigtears:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2007)

Arms will surround you {{{ Rocky }}} from afar. RIP.


----------



## Ringer (Dec 30, 2007)

God loves these little sweethearts. He made them so gentle and loving. There is a special place for them. Jumping in the air with Rocky and kicking my heels.


----------



## Ringer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hop High dear Rocky. My Brownie is going to be his best friend. They were taken too soon. 

Sweetest cuddliest babies of ours!


----------

